# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Use SSRS calendar from date field formated as 20141010

## donalejandro

I am using 2008 version of SSRS in my query I have a date field formatted as 20141110, which is November 10, 2014 how can I have the SSRS calendar pick up the date from this formatted field. I am using db2 database.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## roscin

Hi,

you can convert the parameter of the data in your query.

For example if the chose date from the calender is @Date parameter you can convert in your query where cast(@date as datetime). Also when you are creating your parameter in reporting you have to choose datetime as format.

----------

